# Is she starting to Roan?



## westernhorse (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry, one of the pics didnt upload


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

What colour are her parents? She can only be a roan or gray if one of her parents was a roan or gray.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends. What colors are her sire and dam?


----------



## westernhorse (Mar 12, 2011)

her sire was Shai's Commander... and he was a chestnut/rabicano, and her dam is El Painted Mist, she is a black/tobaino.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's very likely that it is rabicano. Her tail is completely white, isn't it? That would make the distinguishing coontail impossible.


----------



## westernhorse (Mar 12, 2011)

her tail is like 95% white..... theres one thick streak of black in it, and a small streak of a reddish brown...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

**** tails show up at the very top and don't extend very far down. 
Like this:









But on her, you wouldn't be able to see it. I would say rabicano if her sire was rabicano. Post more pictures when she sheds out some more.


----------



## westernhorse (Mar 12, 2011)

will deffinately do... im not sure if its just her winter coat coming out funny or what... as a filly she was a nice bright solid bay... but now the bay is covered in gray


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Winter coats are funky too. My golden buckskin turned this ridiculous orange, almost sorrel colour this winter. Now, as she's shedding, she's got large patches with dark brown hairs mixed in so she looks sooty. Another member has a buckskin gelding that does the same thing when he sheds, then they both lighten up to normal later. Haha.


----------



## westernhorse (Mar 12, 2011)

whats really wired though is that this has happened within the past few weeks..... she had a cast on for 2 weeks cuz she cut her back foot open (wrapped in the lovely green vet wrap now) but it has only been in the past 4 weeks that shes turned this grey... the more i brush the greyer she gets...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is shedding out correct and the the "grey" is around the white areas on her side correct? 

In the one picture of her in your barn (same as the one in your avatar), you can see she has some sabino roaning going on around that white spot on her side. You can also see it kind of "smearing" the edges of her whit into the area of color on that side as well.

This is the pictures - 









There is no way she is going grey. she does not have a grey parent so _cannot_ be grey.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i agree with NdAppy lol i was thinking Sabino as well. it's happening to my girl, i'll have to get pictures of her today, she's getting more and more white on her as the years go by. but it's from Sabino not roaning or grey.

plus NdAppy is usually always right, she's good with her colors!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, just roaning out a bit. How much will have to be determined after she loses her winter fuzzies because they play havoc on some horse's colors.


----------

